# Do All Interim Tier 4s Run Hot?



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a 2013 JD 6115M with int tier 4 and a blast furnace. Seems to me that the thing runs hot and feels hot when you get out of the cab. Love the tractor for the most part, sometimes too big, wish they had saved the post in cab location that was used in my 2755. The post in the right rear corner is in direct line of sight with the baler and discbine throats.

Anyway, on 90 degree plus days, the air cond is a little off and the thing seems to run a little warm. Granted, I have never had a 100+hp tractor before and maybe that is the nature of the beast but I was curious about the relationship with the interim tier 4 engine. It is not related to regen, it is all the time. As soon as the heat of the day peaks, say 6 pm, the air is artic. When I finished baling yesterday at 5 it was well above half way on the temp scale but not in the red. Anyone else with this situation?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> I have a 2013 JD 6115M with int tier 4 and a blast furnace. Seems to me that the thing runs hot and feels hot when you get out of the cab. Love the tractor for the most part, sometimes too big, wish they had saved the post in cab location that was used in my 2755. The post in the right rear corner is in direct line of sight with the baler and discbine throats.
> 
> Anyway, on 90 degree plus days, the air cond is a little off and the thing seems to run a little warm. Granted, I have never had a 100+hp tractor before and maybe that is the nature of the beast but I was curious about the relationship with the interim tier 4 engine. It is not related to regen, it is all the time. As soon as the heat of the day peaks, say 6 pm, the air is artic. When I finished baling yesterday at 5 it was well above half way on the temp scale but not in the red. Anyone else with this situation?


I have a 2001 MF 6290 which is 120 hp and when doing heavy work like disking it runs nearly into the red. Always has. Also the AC never has been that cold on it since it was new. I think because how the cab is designed with a glass roof. So when the sun really shines in it is almost uncomfortable. Our JD 7810 also runs above the half way temp scale. But that's baling at 2000 rpm the whole time. Our swather is a large engine, but never runs halfway temp scale and has feezing AC. But it also has a simply huge AC system and radiator the size that most tractors can't have. The same with our NH stacker. It's engine is very large, but it always runs cool and the AC is very cold. But yet again it has a huge radiator and AC system that can't fit into the hood of most tractors. None of these engines are close to tier 4


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know about tier 4's, but the only time any of my tractor gauges move off of their normal location is when the radiator needs blowing out!

I watch the temp, pressure gauges and fluid levels religiously. Any deviations tells something is going wrong and it's time to fix it. (I hate working under pressure, so I try to stay ahead of things as much as possible.)

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Our Tier 2 MF 5455 runs cool, have to be running it very hard to get the heat gauge into the middle. But after running hard and you step out the door the heat coming out the side panels from the fan is unbelievable. You don't notice it when doing loader work as the engine just isn't rejecting much heat to the rad at low power levels.

The A/C in it works ok now I installed a ball valve in the heater core line.

Our little Kubota is terrible for plugging the rad and coolers, if you don't keep it blown out every few days of tedding or raking the A/C won't cool and the temp gauge starts climbing when working hard. Part of the problem is the screens on the nose are all busted and some of the seals around the rad don't stay put so hay gets in but its the fine dust that gets into the corrugated fins that causes the worsttrouble. It will look clean from the front but the cores are plugged. I made a wand with a 90 deg at the end so you can slide it in and around without pulling it all apart.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Also figure your tractor has electric gauges, not always known to be the most accurate.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

What are you pulling/working with the tractor when it heats up?

IMHO the cooling package should be adequate - especially for that caliber of a tractor regardless of the tier rating.

Couple things. Make sure the radiator/charge air cooler and hood grill is clean. Also consider this: if you are not running full PTO throttle, that could increase the heat. Work done by the tractor is whatever the load is- but with faster RPM's, more air across the radiator and more fluid flowing through the system, giving more heat exchanges.

Just a few thoughts - good luck,

Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

interesting point Bill, I am pretty religious about keeping it blown out and clean. only has 500 hrs. But I was baling at about 1850 which is about 510-520 pto speed-I just like the way the baler runs better there and was feeding it a pretty good windrow at a good clip. So, that may have contributed. Also, it was fairly high percentage of crab grass and based on my ztr, it is not the easiest thing to cut. It does not run hot all the time, yesterday was the first time I noticed it that high and it was bloody hot yesterday here. The air issue I have noticed multiple times. The reason I though it might be a tier 4 issue is that I have been in 3 5095s and they will freeze your butt off and give you a headache at the highest setting. But they have smaller cabs and probably the same air conditioner compressor.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Consider the A/C and the tier 4i separate issues and are not really intertwined - in terms of A/C cooling ability. If the A/C is cooling properly, it imparts a load on the engine, which I can't imagine Deere wouldn't have accounted for with their cooling package. If not cooling, IMHO, you need an A/C tech to look at it. Might be low on a charge, maybe the fan(s) for the A/C are not running up to speed, or even a refrigerant line partial obstruction, like a filter dryer. Is your evaporator and condenser coil clean?

On the tractor side, if you want to move more air/liquid through the radiator and keep the lower RPM's (as you prefer for your baker), take it down a gear. Slower pace = less work load and with it more heat exchanges. It's something to try.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I think it's the nature of the beast. That tier 4 (and 4 interim) build a hotter fire by design for emissions down stream.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Our case is a 2014 Maxxum 115 it's teir 4 don't know much else besides that. AC blows 50 degrees out of the vents and never goes over half way on the temp gauge. Even running a 15' tandem disc or a 13' discbine all day in 100+ degree temps

I think case is far ahead of everyone else with their engines though.. The efficient power really works.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Colby said:


> Our case is a 2014 Maxxum 115 it's teir 4 don't know much else besides that. AC blows 50 degrees out of the vents and never goes over half way on the temp gauge. Even running a 15' tandem disc or a 13' discbine all day in 100+ degree temps
> 
> I think case is far ahead of everyone else with their engines though.. The efficient power really works.


I've had a few tractors over the years and have seen all of them run hot..... except the last 2 which have been blue, built in the same factory as your maxxunm.

In the last 15 years of running the bandit I had 4 different green ones in front and they all needed daily radiator cleaning. The additional hydraulic cooling needs no doubt added to the work load and heating concerns. The 6420 ivt was the worst and in some conditions I had to clean chaff off screens more than once during the day.

Than came the t6050 and I never saw the needle get to halfway. Now I have a 6.155 tier 4 and same story. Opened the hood and blew it out last week for the first time in 300 hours and very little dirt there. Really smooth running tractor. I don't think these new tractors will be reliable in 45 years like a 4020 but...... ac that works, cab suspension, etc. can spoil an old guy.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ralph, thanks for the advice. Could not believe the screen in front of the radiator. It was just cleaned recently and it looked worse than the clothes dryer lint trap. Tractor and tractor driver now happy and cooler again!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> It was just cleaned recently and it looked worse than the clothes dryer lint trap.


Yep, know the feeling....If my Deeres register warm it is almost guaranteed that screens or radiators have collected airborne particles. Last month when baling I had to clean off the external screens about every 30 minutes or I would see the gauge start to climb....of course we have been droughty so that tends to put more fibers into the air when round baling.

Regards, Mike


----------

